# Band Sharpener



## junkhound (Nov 6, 2009)

I started the day sharpening bands on my home made sharpener.
I built this awhile back and just took the pics with my phone (sorry for the quality) and thought I would post them. Sharpened a couple and started sawing and about 2 hours, the 16 hp briggs started knocking. I'll tear it down tommorow and see what's up.


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

Nice jig! Let us know how the fix goes, I hope it isn't anything major!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

junkhound said:


> I started the day sharpening bands on my home made sharpener.
> 
> the 16 hp briggs started knocking.


That'll work :thumbsup:

That stinks :thumbdown:

I heard an old boy say something years ago about sawmilling and it stuck in my head "If you're not broke down, you are about to be" I don't know if that is just pessimistic or realistic.

I have often though about building my own band sharpener I have extra chainsaw sharpeners laying around. I have used one to do a few bands, but it was jury rigged on the bench-freehand.

Good luck with the Briggs.




.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice sharpener setup. I guess you're probably turning wrenches by now. Hope it's not serious, but anytime you have a knock it usually is. Maybe it's just a slipped bearing and you're getting to it before the crank is too far gone to polish or turn. 




.


----------



## junkhound (Nov 6, 2009)

I tore it down, and it was the connecting rod on one side, so i'll rebuild it or try to find a 20 hp honda to put on. A little more hp would help.

Daren, that applies also to water well drilling.


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

junkhound said:


> I tore it down, and it was the connecting rod on one side, so i'll rebuild it or try to find a 20 hp honda to put on. A little more hp would help.
> 
> Daren, that applies also to water well drilling.


 If you know what you are doing with mechanics I had someone suggest to me to buy an old motor bike pull the engine out of it and then sell the parts, he thought I should be able to do this for no money by the time I sold the parts (he is a very good mechanic). Though I had already bought 2 2nd hand honda gx390 13hp engines that I am going to double up and here comes 26hp! I found plenty of these popped up on ebay but not many other honda's. Just a thought.


----------



## junkhound (Nov 6, 2009)

Got the engine rebuilt and back on thr mill yesterday evening. Sawed an ERC log that was on it The engine has never had the power it has now. Back to sawing cedar.

Junkhound


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That's good news. 




.


----------

